# what does SUCHN/55409/07 mean?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

also which country hands out the title schh not sch but schh?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know MACH is Master Agility Champion, OTCH is and obedience champion. It looks like this is a listing from a different country, not Germany which would be an SZ number.

D Justin Zamat - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

07 sounds like the year the dog was entered in the stud book. 

Not sure what your question about Schutzhund titles is all about. On an AKC pedigree you will not see Schutzhund titles -- not AKC, they do not keep track of them, though I have heard if you pay, they will add them. 

Pedigree database is a site like this one, you can change your dog's stuff, and maybe there are errors, so SUCHN might be SUCH hard to say.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sue, I believe this dog is slovakian/czech  Maybe a registration number/litter number?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That is what I thought, a listing from another country's club. Some of the other dogs have SUCH numbers. So I think the N, might be just a typo. Though I am not sure.

Germany would be an SZ number, I just wasn't very clear.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That is probably a Slovakian registration number

Schh = SchH = Sch
Just different abbreviations used for schutzhund.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll have to find Masi's moms slovakian pedigree, I have it somewhere


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i took it off my dogs dads pedigree he is working as a patrol dog for police now in america i was confused i didnt know what it meant lool thanks 4 letting me know

i assume he was born in slovakia got registered then title in america then sold to the police was just cause i was curious the suchn confused me because i knew he was in america working and i thought shchh was an american title as well

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/picturegallery/12388.html


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> sue, I believe this dog is slovakian/czech  Maybe a registration number/litter number?



I think so, I believe Sasha has those in her Czech pedigree.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

u should make a thread about masi about her and her life lol i want to know so much about her lol seems so interesting :wub: What is she like with other dogs that are much older than her? She seems so full of character!

is masi the queeen of the house?


does she have cordan an sat? mine is line bred to her 4,5 i think


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes Masi is 4-4 on Cordon An sat,,here's her pedigree danger danger vom kleinen hain - German Shepherd Dog

She's a piece of work but alot of fun. She's not crazy about most strange dogs, but then she may run into one that she takes a shine to..At home, she will let an axe murderer in the house , but out in public she takes life a little more seriously..Could care less about people, she knows whats going on all around her, minds her own business. 

This is her mom who came from slovakia SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs
and this is one of her mothers brother who is still in slovakia




 
And then her "dad" who has to many titles to list is Max
here Kleinen Hain German Shepherds - Home

She keeps me moving


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

SUCH means swedish show champion, N55409/07 is a norwegian registrationnumber, where the last number is the year the dog was born, so I suppose SUCHN is a typo.


----------



## Katzel (Feb 27, 2011)

*SUCHN/55409/07 IS a Czeck/Slovak registration*



pets4life said:


> also which country hands out the title schh not sch but schh?


SUCHN is actually SUCHNO and it's on all my czech pedigrees. The 5 digit number is the registration number and it should corrispond to the tattoo in the dog's ear (at least normally). 07 might be the year in the stud book, not sure on that part. 

Most Czech/Slovak pedigrees will have SVV1 or ZVV1 or something like that for working titles that are similar to the SchH (Shutzhund) titles.

Sorry for the misspelling of Czech in the title of my reply!!! OOPS!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

